# Bath fan installation



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

So, let me ask you electricians, when you are asked by a HO to install a bath fan, what do you do for venting. I can't believe how many times I'm called to someone's house because of moisture problems in the attic, and I find a fan vent tube nailed in place with a wire staple!!! Do any of you guys vent outside, or is this a problem just in my little piece of the world??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I usually install a 'trap' in it (just a low spot in the flex that any moisture that condenses can accumulate), and dump it into a vented soffit.

But this is if I end up doing the venting myself. Typically, it's specifically addressed in my contracts that I don't do the venting..... that's the HVAC sub.


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

About 5 or 6 years ago I was shocked when my sparky vented one through the roof with a boot. He told me central inspection was now requiring it. So we always go through wall like a dryer or through the shingles like a vent pipe........I'm in KS


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Technically the HVAC contractor is supposed to install the "venting" portion 

In my area the bulk of the ones I see - they don't use venting & dump it straight into the attic at the source


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Always should vent to outside, either roof or wall. 

I don't really like a soffit vent because the air being expelled can be pulled back in.

If you are doing two baths at the same time, you could connect the two together, so they feed into each other - yea, I seen that once.....:laughing:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Needs to be vented to outside either with wall or roof vent. Can also be tacked next to gable vent or existing roof vent.

Can't just let it vent wild. The moisture collects above on the plywood / joists and will create a mess.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

just did one this week...side vented..i usually do not like venting up thru roof...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Through the roof, side wall or soffit, it is a real pain and have no other option we use a ventless unit..


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Through the roof, side wall or soffit, it is a real pain and have no other option we use a ventless unit..


Okay, I'll bite......I've never heard of a "ventless unit":blink:

Please ......enlighten me........


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Through the roof, side wall or soffit, it is a real pain and have no other option we use a ventless unit..



Don't forget...... if the HO needs just a simple, little-ol' vent installed, they're supposed to call you so you can call your tinner to install the vent, so you can add your 20% to his bill. :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Okay, I'll bite......I've never heard of a "ventless unit":blink:
> 
> Please ......enlighten me........


The unit works off of a replaceable charcoal filter.. Looks like a regular bath fan and has a small charcoal filter insert you pull out and replace.

We use them in condo remodels alot with no venting access


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Okay, I'll bite......I've never heard of a "ventless unit":blink:
> 
> Please ......enlighten me........



Same principle as ventless range hoods. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

But a bath fan is supposed to remove moisture.....

...the charcoal sucks up that much moisture????


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine don't. I got water dripping down the walls after I get out that beetch.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

blu said:


> Mine don't. I got water dripping down the walls after I get out that beetch.


First time I saw Blu's Avatar, I thought Peladu was here !!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> But a bath fan is supposed to remove moisture.....
> 
> ...the charcoal sucks up that much moisture????


There is a size limit for the unit I use, I think it is 60-80SF max room size that they are effective in, but they are not bad at all..


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> But a bath fan is supposed to remove moisture.....
> 
> ...the charcoal sucks up that much moisture????


It's a big piece of charcoal


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I continue to learn something new every day on this Forum :notworthy


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> I continue to learn something new every day on this Forum :notworthy


I wish I could say the same.. :laughing: I kid I kid


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I vent them and take great pride in installing insulated venting like I learned from the great tradesmen here on the site.


----------

